# Yongnuo YN460 ii



## lexaniji (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey there!,

I've been looking for a cheap decent flash for my Nikon D7000. And I found the Yongnuo ones. 460/560 etc.. I'm mostly doing skateboard photography, will the 460 work for me? Because i barely know anything about flashes and such.


Kind regards,

Me


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey man, I just bought a Yongnuo 560II for $72, i love it, good build quality, full manual settings. I bought it based off a reconmendation from these forums and amazon reviews. Doesnt have TTL but i dont know a lot about TTL anyways so I am okay with that. From what i hear the previous versions YN460 and YN 560 (first gen) are not all that great as far as reliability. 

The 560 II also can be triggered wirelessly using your pop up flash if you decided you wanted to take it off the camera  and shoot through an umbrella. This would make it so you could save some money on buying a wireless trigger or pocket wizard.


----------



## Geaux (Sep 4, 2012)

Have a 460II, paid 40 bucks for it, love it.  No problems here.

Just remember, you'll need flash triggers to fire it or the use of another flash to trigger it


----------



## BXPhoto (Sep 22, 2012)

Skateboard photography quite often requires faster shutter speeds than 1/250'th and YN flashed do not do HSS. Just an FYI


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2012)

The build quality of the Yongnuo flash units is about as bargain basement as it gets, which is part of why they are inexpensive. The same is true of Vivitar 285HV's.

The YN460II is manual only (camera and flash), doesn't have a lot of power, but will work.

To do consistantly effective strobed light work you're going to have to learn more about how your camera works particularly as it relates to using strobed light.

For instance, understanding the difference between your camera's x-sync and FP-sync flash modes, knowing when and how to drag the shutter, and when to use rear curtain or front curtain sync.


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2012)

BXPhoto said:


> Skateboard photography quite often requires faster shutter speeds than 1/250'th and YN flashed do not do HSS. Just an FYI


Yep, but Nikon cameras don't do HSS. Canon cameras do HSS. Nikon cameras do Auto FP-sync.


----------



## BXPhoto (Sep 22, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Yep, but Nikon cameras don't do HSS. Canon cameras do HSS. Nikon cameras do Auto FP-sync.



Doesn't matter what you want to call it, the YN flashes don't sync faster than 1/250. That is detrimental even with studio strobes and I use Hyper Syncing to achieve higher shutter speeds while on location. He may want to just purchase an Sb-700 or a used sb-900.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> The build quality of the Yongnuo flash units is about as bargain basement as it gets


You've never even held a Yongnuo flash in your hands, while I've been working with 2 Yongnuo YN-565EX flashes right alongside my 2 Canon 580EXII speedlites and comparing them for almost a year now.  That's how I can say with complete confidence on this particular issue that you're full of baloney.

As for using speedlites with skateboarding, you don't need to have a speedlite that will sync to a faster than normal sync shutter speed.  Just let the speedlite(s) do the work of stopping the action instead of fast shutter speeds, same as any high-speed photography is done.  Set the ISO low, the aperture high, the shutter at regular sync speed, and let the strobe do the work.


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 22, 2012)

BXPhoto said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter what you want to call it, the YN flashes don't sync faster than 1/250. That is detrimental even with studio strobes and I use Hyper Syncing to achieve higher shutter speeds while on location. He may want to just purchase an Sb-700 or a used sb-900.



There are ways around it. I prefer full power manual flashes with auto FP. Much more power I might add.


----------

